# DIY co2 in 75 gallon



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

I am running diy co2 on 3 10 gallon tanks with great success! I am wondering about trying it on my 75 gallon. I've seen where people have done it with 55-75 gallon tanks. Some say they have success some say not. I don't expect it to be as good as pressurized co2 nor do I expect it to solve all my algae problems. 
I know it's not going to make a huge difference, but wouldn't it help SOME to combat the BBA. That stuff is just TERRIBLE!

I know some say fluctuating co2 can be as bad as no co2 but with my bba as bad as it is I cant see how it could hurt anything!

Opinions? Anyone tried diy co2 on larger tanks?

Thanks!


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah i been doing research on running c02 diy in my 55.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Grits said:


> I am running diy co2 on 3 10 gallon tanks with great success! I am wondering about trying it on my 75 gallon. I've seen where people have done it with 55-75 gallon tanks. Some say they have success some say not. I don't expect it to be as good as pressurized co2 nor do I expect it to solve all my algae problems.


Gr:

I have found that a 2L bottle DIY CO2 generator for a 110G tank will raise the CO2 concentration from 2ppm to 5ppm.

This may not seem like much but I notice a significant difference in plant health and growth when dry ferts are dosed along with the CO2.




Grits said:


> I know it's not going to make a huge difference, but wouldn't it help SOME to combat the BBA. That stuff is just TERRIBLE!


I have not had to deal with the BBA.




Grits said:


> I know some say fluctuating co2 can be as bad as no co2


I had not encountered this condition.

TR


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

jones, will a 2 liter bottle be to much for my 55 gallon tank?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

daniel89 said:


> jones, will a 2 liter bottle be to much for my 55 gallon tank?


d8:

No but will not have full benefit without appropriate fertilization.

TR


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

suggestions on ferts? im gonna have the following plants
2 java fern
3 hornwort
3 clumps of java moss
1 amazon sword 10"
1 crispus
1 crypt lucens bunch
1 grandifoilus sword 9-12"
1 anubias 
2 or 3 blyxa japonica 
3 Cryptocoryne balansae
And thats all i can think of right now

Also i have close to 15 of nymphaea lilly bulbs (red and green) that are sprouting in a 10 gallon tank
And i have close to 15 too of hybrid aponogeton bulbs that are also sprouting in the same 10 gallon tank. Once they get a nice root and stems i was gonna transfer them to the 55 gallon only a few though.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

d8:

Please read

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/26300-pressurized-co2-heavily-stocked-tank.html

and then ask questions.

TR


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would actually run a couple 2L bottles on a 55gal. When I did DIY CO2 I ran one 2L bottle on my 20gal. I wouldn't expect to see much of a difference running only one. Most run pressurized CO2 around 30ppm. Of course you won't reach that with DIY....


----------

